# Race to sub-12



## TheSixthSide (Dec 17, 2015)

*Racing to sub-12​*
Welcome to the race to sub-12! This thread is designed to motivate people, and continues on from the race to sub-15 thread. Come here when you've graduated from that thread, or simply whenever you feel like competing here. The more the merrier!

I'm assuming that if you're here, you already know how these races work - we do averages of 12, using the same scrambles, and graduate after three consecutive sub-12 results. The only difference is that here there is also a weekly average of 50 - if you have the time, feel free to do this too. Only one sub-12 average of 50 is required to graduate. I will be posting results and scrambles weekly, and generating scrambles with whatever scrambling program I have on hand.

*Rules*:
1. Read the regs, and make sure you're obeying them as much as possible. I understand many people don't have proper timing hardware, but you should do the best with what you have.
2. No spamming - no reserving. Just post your times when you do them.
3. You may enter with a special condition if you want, for example solving OH. If you do so, simply make sure to mention this in your post. Otherwise, everyone is assumed to be solving a 3x3 normally.
4. That's it. The purpose of this thread is to motivate people to improve, so if anyone wants to cheat, I can't stop them, but they're not getting anything out of it.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 17, 2015)

*Round 1*:

*Scrambles*:
1. U2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' U' R' B2 L' D2 F D' F'
2. R2 U' L B' D' R' L D2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U'
3. D2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U B2 L' U2 B' R' D' R' B U
4. B' D U R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' B R U' F' L' R2 B
5. U2 F2 B U R' L2 U' L' F R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D'
6. R' D2 F2 D' B R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2
7. R2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' F U F L' D L R
8. R2 D U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B L' U' F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2
9. R' B2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L B2 U2 F2 D2 L D' F R2
10. U B2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B R2 F L2 D2 R D' F2 D L B' D2 B2 R2
11. R' U R' B L' D R D F' R2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R B2 L' U2 L2
12. D B2 U' R2 D2 F' U2 R L' F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B U2 L2

This round ends on the 26th. Good luck to everyone, and merry Christmas!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 18, 2015)

*Round 1*:
12.93, 15.06, 12.78, 14.26, 13.66, (17.15), 14.46, 12.93, 14.46, 11.81, (10.29), 12.49 =* 13.48*

Not awful, but definitely nothing great. Only one counting sub-12, and a counting sup-15. Next week...


----------



## Kudz (Dec 20, 2015)

3x3

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 14.097
Best Ao5: 13.305

1. 15.686
2. 13.861
3. 13.552
4. 13.839
5. 14.005
6. 14.463
7. 16.157
8. 15.029
9. (16.485)
10. (11.197)
11. 12.237
12. 12.650

Problem is that I don't know if I am allowed to race here, that technically I got late once with race. The best option will be racing here and here. I avg sub 14 I think, so race to sub 15 is pointless (I am not getting ao12 over 15 that often)

I am not pleased with this times, my goal was >13.5 , I wasn't warmed up, maybe that's why I suck. 2nd solve was U pureflip and I got few nice F2Ls here and there. I need consictancy.

About race: I got idea, maybe stupid, let's do ao12 category and ao50 if this is not too much for you.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, I'm fine with you racing here. You're obviously capable of consistently getting sub-15 averages, so I don't see much point in you being forced into the other thread. 
As for your idea, how do you think that'd work? Just post an additional 50 scrambles each week, that people could do if they wanted?


----------



## Kudz (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, 12 for race and another 50 scrambles to see real avg. I would use spoiler tho. Also ao12 x3 to progress and maybe 1x ao50 since it is a big number. We'll i don't see that much sense in sub 15 race since I am (almost or I am) sub 14.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 20, 2015)

2 in a row

Mean of 50> Average of 50
In my humble opinion


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, I like the idea. Although with an average of 50, whether it's mean it average isn't going to matter too much, unless there's a LOT of lucky scrambles. But yeah, I might edit the post tomorrow to include this idea.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 21, 2015)

Okey. Add than 50+ scrambles. You know DNFs


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry that I haven't added the scrambles - it's been incredibly busy around here, there really hasn't been time. I'll include them next week though.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 29, 2015)

*Last week's results*:

TheSixthSide: 13.48
Kudz: 14.09

No one graduates this week!

*Round 2:*

*Scrambles:*
1. F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' F D U2 B' F2 L' F2 R F2
2. U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U R U' F L' R B2 R U'
3. B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U' R U R' D2 B' F' D L D
4. B2 D' F R' L2 B' D R B R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R'
5. L' F D2 R' D' F U F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L U2 F'
6. U F' D2 B D2 F2 L D' R U' F D2 B U2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 F'
7. U2 F2 D2 R B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U B' L F2 R2 B R' F U
8. B2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B R U2 L F R F2 D R F
9. L R' B2 D2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 R' U2 B L D' B2 U' B2 U' L' F
10. B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B L' D' R B2 U2 F2 U' L' B
11. L2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 D U L' B R' B' F' L B' D' U2 F'
12. D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R U F2 L R U F2 L' F' R'

This round will end on the 2nd. Happy New Year to everyone! Also, if anyone's in the mood to do a larger average, here are 50 scrambles for you. From now on, anyone who completes one sub-12 average of 50 will be considered to have graduated. Don't feel compelled to do it though - this is just for those people with a little extra time on their hands.



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R B' F2 D U L B F2 R2 B F L' B2 R B U2 B' U' B' 
2. L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B D L2 R D U2 B R2 B D L' D2 L 
3. D L' R U L' B2 D F' U' R' D' U2 B F2 L R' D R D 
4. F' R B2 R2 B F D B' F' R' F' U' B' F2 R D' U2 B R 
5. D L2 R' B U2 R2 F' D U B' F' L R2 U2 R D' F2 U2 B 
6. F' L' R U L2 U2 F L' R2 U' B2 L' R' D' U' B' F2 L2 U2 
7. F' D L2 R B2 F2 D' F U R' U2 F2 L R' F' L B D U 
8. U2 F' D2 L R' U F' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L U R2 U2 L R F' 
9. B R' F L D B2 L2 B R2 D' U2 F D U' B' F' R D2 R2 
10. U2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 R' B' F2 L R' B R2 D2 U B F2 
11. B2 U' L2 U' F L' B' F2 D2 L2 R D U' B2 F' D' F L D 
12. F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' U' B F2 D F2 L' R D L2 F 
13. D B F U' L2 R D' R D2 U2 F2 D2 F L D B L2 U' R' 
14. L' U' R' B2 F' D B2 F L' D' U L2 D B L R D2 U F2 
15. L2 R2 B' F L' R' B' F U2 B2 F' L' R2 B D2 U2 B2 D' L 
16. L2 F' L R' F L' B2 L R' U B2 F2 R B' F2 R' U' B F2 
17. F' U2 L F2 L' D' R' B F2 L2 B2 F U L2 D' U' L2 R' B 
18. F R2 F' L R' D' U' L' U' B F' D R' F D' U2 B' F D2 
19. B2 F' L2 R D' U' R' D2 U L B U2 B L' F' D U' F' U2 
20. L R' D' U2 B' F2 L F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R B' D' U' B' U' 
21. F' D' U R' U' B F' R D' U' B F2 U2 L R' D' U2 B' F2 
22. B F2 U R D' U F U' R F D' F U2 B' L2 R' U2 F L 
23. R B2 U B2 F2 U2 B' F L R' U2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B' F 
24. B' D U L R' F2 R2 F D' B' F2 U' L' R' D' L R' D 
25. B2 L2 U B2 U' B' L' B D L R2 D2 B2 F D U R B' L 
26. L' B2 F2 R U L2 B2 F D2 L R' F2 L' B F2 R2 U' L' R 
27. D2 U B L2 R B2 F U R' B' F L R2 F L R D F L' 
28. D U' B F' U2 B F' R D' L F' R F' U2 B' F L2 R' B' 
29. D2 U' L' R2 F D F' L' D L B F L' R2 B L2 R' F2 D 
30. F' R' B' F D' U B2 U2 B' F L' U' B U2 B U R' B' R2 
31. L2 R2 U2 L F D U' F' L B' F L2 R D U2 L D F2 U' 
32. U' B2 R' F D' U' F' D' U' B' U2 R' F' U' R' D2 B' D' F2 
33. B' F' D' B2 F2 D' R' D' U' B' D' L2 R' B D L2 F D' U 
34. B F2 L2 R U B' F' L2 D2 B D' F D2 U' R' D B2 F' L 
35. D' U' L' R' D2 B2 F' D B2 F R2 D U2 L R B2 F D2 U 
36. L' R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 B' U' R B2 F2 L D2 
37. B' L2 R' F L R B' L2 R D2 U' B D2 U R' D U' F' R2 
38. U B2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B F2 L D2 U' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B F' 
39. U2 R2 B U2 B F' D' U B' F2 D2 U' L R2 D2 B' F U2 R2 
40. D U' L' B' F2 U' B2 F2 D L R B F2 R2 D' U2 L' D' B 
41. F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 U2 R' U' R D B2 D' L R' D2 U L2 B 
42. R' B' L' R' D U' B2 F D2 U' L2 B F2 D2 U F D' L' R 
43. L R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F L' D' B2 F' L D2 F2 R F L' R 
44. F2 L2 D' U' F2 R' B R2 U2 B F2 R' B2 F' L' R D B2 L' 
45. D U' L2 D L2 D' U R U B F' L B' D B2 U2 L' D2 U 
46. B F L' B F2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 L R2 B R B2 F L2 F' D 
47. D' U R' F2 D' L R' B2 D U L' U2 L U L2 R' B F2 D 
48. D R2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 R F D2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 D' U2 L' R'
49. L2 R U' B' R2 F' L2 U B F' D' U R' D' U2 R F2 L' R' U
50. D U' L D R F D' U' F2 D2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 D U2 B L2


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

TheSixthSide said:


> This round will end on the 2nd. Happy New Year to everyone! Also, if anyone's in the mood to do a larger average, here are 50 scrambles for you. From now on, anyone who completes one sub-12 average of 50 will be considered to have graduated. Don't feel compelled to do it though - this is just for those people with a little extra time on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should add 2 more scrambles at least, because DNF after 50 solves to forum comp, will be very frustrating


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 29, 2015)

This is why average of 50 is better than mean of 50. Because 1 DNF isn't going to wreck your times. In large averages, you remove the top and bottom 5% of your times, rounded up. So here, you would need 4 DNFs for it to give you a DNF average.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

TheSixthSide said:


> This is why average of 50 is better than mean of 50. Because 1 DNF isn't going to wreck your times. In large averages, you remove the top and bottom 5% of your times, rounded up. So here, you would need 4 DNFs for it to give you a DNF average.



Okey den, I respect your opinion.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

Mean ofc is better than avg XDD
That 7.83 is one of my better solves (PLL skip). Other sub-10 are fullsteps and all PLL skips are 10 lol. Hole average is okey, maybe not great, but still solid. No DNFs, tho lel.
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.83
worst: 17.80

mean of 3
current: 12.85 (σ = 4.37)
best: 11.31 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 5
current: 13.54 (σ = 3.19)
best: 11.40 (σ = 1.31)

avg of 12
current: 13.79 (σ = 2.41)
best: 13.11 (σ = 2.45)

*avg of 50
current: 13.91 (σ = 1.70)
best: 13.91 (σ = 1.70)
*
Average: 13.91 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 13.83

Time List:
1. 12.54 
2. 15.10 
3. 11.67 
4. 11.51 
5. 13.13 
6. 14.91 
7. 10.98 
8. 8.96 
9. 14.00 
10. 16.42 
11. 14.29 
12. 13.52 
13. 12.81 
14. 14.31 
15. 12.34 
16. 17.31 
17. 12.38 
18. 14.24 
19. 15.70 
20. 14.35 
21. 13.80 
22. 13.09 
23. 15.45 
24. 12.47 
25. 13.83 
26. 14.52 
27. 17.80 
28. 13.04 
29. 13.21 
30. 15.02 
31. 14.43 
32. 17.72 
33. 17.29 
34. 13.73 
35. 13.00 
36. 15.69 
37. 13.56 
38. 10.35 
39. 13.88 
40. 16.93 
41. 13.74 
42. 11.38 
43. 17.37 
44. 12.16 
45. 12.15 
46. 9.89 
47. 17.04 
48. 7.83 
49. 14.94 
50. 15.79


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

Ao12. It is very good, 2 sub-10 fails. 4th solve was really nice, cause I knew that 2GLL. Without sub-10 but 1 counting sub-11.

solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 10.48
worst: 16.54

mean of 3
current: 12.12 (σ = 1.28)
best: 11.91 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 5
current: 12.66 (σ = 0.81)
best: 12.43 (σ = 1.30)

*avg of 12
current: 12.49 (σ = 1.08)
best: 12.49 (σ = 1.08)*

Average: 12.49 (σ = 1.08)
Mean: 12.66

Time List:
1. 11.35 
2. 13.08 
3. 13.27 
*4. 10.94* 
5. 16.54 
6. 10.48 
7. 13.65 
8. 13.30 
9. 12.91 
10. 11.08 
11. 11.75 
12. 13.55


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 29, 2015)

*Round 2:*
Ao12:
13.18, 12.89, 13.49, 12.19, 14.16, 14.51, (16.01), 13.48, 12.61, 15.41, (11.73), 13.83 = *13.57*
Eh. Not awful, but definitely not good. Counting sup-15 is never nice, and I can't believe I didn't do better on that 11th scramble, the solve was so easy. Anyway, better luck next week I suppose.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 29, 2015)

By the way, Kudz, what's your pb?


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

PB of what? Ao5 is sub 10 (got 2 those)
Ao12 like 11/10
Ao50 high 12
Ao100 some chicky 13
I don't do much bigger sessions, cause when I look on mean it is not dropping and I feel that I imroved so I need to do another session.
single sub 7 I think, but it was lucky. I got lots of good singles, cause I am lucky and I know way too much algs for 1 year of cubing 
Well I improve very fast now, since my advanced stuff is mastering now(like finally). Also I am that guy who don't care about PBs that much, that I do not know any single one XDD.
What about you, bruh?


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh wow. Yeah that's a lot better than me. I was asking about single, although I agree it's not particularly indicative of skill. My 1/5/12/100 are 8.92, 10.88, 12.04, and 13.27. I don't seem to get lucky solves all that often. What advanced stuff do you know? Also damn, you are really good for just one year. Congrats.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 31, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-30
avg of 12: 12.05

Time List:
1. 11.17 
2. (19.51) 
3. 12.89 
4. 11.09 
5. 12.40 
6. 11.60 
7. 12.00 
8. 11.60 
9. 11.95 
10. 13.17 
11. (10.98) 
12. 12.60


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 31, 2015)

If I want to do the ao50 should I do both the ao12 and ao50 or just the ao50?


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd recommend doing the ao12 first, and doing the ao50 afterwards if you have time.


----------



## Maniac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Round 2:*

Times: 9.595, 10.885, 11.311, 11.759, 13.311, 10.111, 11.638, 11.450, 21.131, 11.429, 8.858, 10.800

Average of 12: *11.229* (σ = 1.01)

Thanks for starting the race!


----------



## Kudz (Jan 2, 2016)

TheSixthSide said:


> Oh wow. Yeah that's a lot better than me. I was asking about single, although I agree it's not particularly indicative of skill. My 1/5/12/100 are 8.92, 10.88, 12.04, and 13.27. I don't seem to get lucky solves all that often. What advanced stuff do you know? Also damn, you are really good for just one year. Congrats.



ROLL(no s/as, dot cases), OLLCP(same cases), COLL(no s/as), 2GLL(started few days ago only T and U set) and some random algs.

But you, know after learning big amount of algs there is a big need for solving to get this stuff to normal solves..
Yesterday I did finally big session so I got new PBs... Hole session is on accomplishment thread if u want to see

My plan is to know all those algs (no s/as) subsets and do them in solves in 3 or 2 months. My F2L should be okey, than too. Predicted avg is sub 11. We will see.


----------



## jonlin (Jan 2, 2016)

R2 average:
11.49, 16.14, 11.82, 10.87, 12.42, 11.21, 12.75, 12.59, 12.79, 10.85, 11.62, 12.46 = 12.00 ao12

smh


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 3, 2016)

*Last week's results:*

Ao12s:
Kudz: 12.49
TheSixthSide: 13.57
WACWCA: 12.05
Maniac: 11.22 (1/3)
jonlin: 12.00

Ao50s:
Kudz: 13.91

No one graduates this week. Maniac needs 2 more averages of 12 to graduate!

*Round 3:*

*Ao12 scrambles:*
1. L' R2 U2 B D L' R2 F2 L B' D' B F R D2 U' L2 F' D' F'
2. U2 R B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' D U2 L U F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 D' U2
3. U B2 D2 B R' D' R2 U B F D' U F2 U' F2 R D' B' D U'
4. F R U' B2 F' L2 U2 L U' L2 R D2 U F D B F L' U' F2
5. D' U' B' F2 L R B2 F D L' R F U F L B' F' L2 D' U
6. B2 F' U' L R F2 L' U L' D B' F L' R D2 U' B' D2 R2 B'
7. D2 U L R U B' F2 D B' F' U' F L2 D2 U B' F' U' L U	
8. L2 B L' R2 F2 D L U2 B' F' D2 U' L2 R B F2 L2 R2 D F	
9. F R' B2 F2 R2 D' L' B R' U2 F' D' B2 F L' U R B' L F'
10. L' D2 U2 B2 L R B F' L U' L' D' R D' F2 D U F2 U' L
11. B L R' D' R' B D' B' F D U R2 U' B U2 B F' U R2 D'
12. R' B' R' B R2 D' L2 R' B' F' U' F R D2 U2 B F' U' B' D'



Spoiler: Ao50 scrambles



1. R' D' B2 F U' B2 F L2 B' D F2 L R' F' D' B U R D U2
2. D2 U L2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 L' U' B' R' D B
3. L R B U B' D U L2 B' F' D' U' B' F2 L2 R' B U F2 L'
4. L2 B2 F R B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D U' B2 L U B' F D U2 B2 F	
5. B' F' L' R U R2 B2 F2 L D' U B' D2 U2 B2 L2 D R' D2 B'
6. B F' D2 L R2 B R F R2 U2 L' D U B' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 F'	
7. U' R' U' R' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L' R D L2 F' U F R D2
8. D' U' F D U R2 F' D' B R2 U2 L R2 D' L F2 U F2 L B'
9. U2 B2 F' L2 D' F2 D' L U2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 R2 B D' F
10. F2 D B' F2 L2 U2 R2 U L R D L R F2 R2 F L D2 L' R
11. R' D2 R2 B' F2 L' R2 D' U2 F R2 B' F L D2 U2 B2 D U F'
12. B2 L2 U' B' F' D L' R' B' F' D L' F D' B L D' U' B F
13. R B' L2 U' L' F' R' D2 L' U2 F' D' B' L' R2 D U B2 L R'
14. L R2 D' U' B' U2 F' D2 U' B2 D' L' D2 B2 L R F L' R' B'	
15. B' D2 R2 F' D2 B F D' U2 L2 R2 U2 L' R2 D2 U F2 U B' U'
16. B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F' R2 D B L' D U F' D' L B' U2 L D'
17. D' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F L R' B' F2 L' R' D' R' B' R2 B2 F' U
18. F2 L B' F2 L2 R U2 L D L2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B F
19. L' R' D' U' L D' U' F L B2 F L' D F' R' D2 U2 R U2 F'
20. D' U2 B F L2 D' R2 F2 D U L R B2 D' U' B2 F2 D2 L U
21. U' L2 D2 U' F2 D U' B2 F' U L R D2 U' B' F' D2 U2 F' L2
22. F D2 B F D2 R2 D U B2 F2 R' D2 U L R U' B2 F' L2 R2
23. L' R' B D B' D2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F L B2 R' B' F2 R'
24. L' R B' F2 U2 F R B2 L' B F L U2 R' B2 F U2 L' U F2
25. U' B2 U R2 D U R B' F D U2 L' B F' L2 R D R' U' B
26. B2 F' R B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 R B' F R D' B' F
27. R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 D U2 L' B2 L2 R2 B L R2 B' L R'
28. L R' B2 F2 D U' B' D L B F2 U' B' L R B2 D' B2 D2 L2
29. D2 B D B2 F2 D U2 L' B F' D' R2 U B' U B2 U2 F R2 F'
30. L' B2 F R2 F2 R' B F D' L2 R2 F' D L' U2 L D B2 R' U2
31. L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 F' D L U' B2 F' D U B F2 R2 D B2 R2
32. R U2 L' R U' L2 R' D2 R' B2 D' U' F R F2 U2 L R2 D L'	
33. L R' D2 U' F R B2 F2 R2 B' U' L U' L2 R' B F2 R2 B' R2
34. F2 L R' U L2 B F2 L' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 F2 U R' B' L2 B' D
35. B F2 L' F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U L' D L' F' R F
36. B2 F R D2 L R' B' L' R' D2 F U R' D R D2 B' D R' D'
37. L' R2 B' F D2 U' L R F' L' R' F' D' R B' U R F2 D R
38. R' B' F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U L F R2 D2 U2 L B2 F' L' R2 D2
39. B' L' R D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D U2 L2 U2 R U2 B D' R2 D B2
40. R' U R' D U' F L R' U' F2 L B' F' D' U L' R' D' U' F
41. L' R2 U' F U2 F' D U L' B2 L2 R B R' D U2 B2 F2 U2 R	
42. B2 L' R2 U2 R F D2 U' B' F' R2 D2 U' B' F' D2 B F' L' R'
43. F L' B2 U' F' L B' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 U F D2 U2 L' D F2
44. B' F' L2 R F2 U' L' U' L' B' R' B' D2 U L D' U' B2 F2 D
45. D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' F D' F R2 D B' R B2 L R B2 L'
46. L2 D2 L2 D2 L F' U L R2 B' L' B' F' D' B2 F' L2 D F R'
47. L2 F2 L D B' F2 L2 B F2 L U2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 B' F D' U'
48. L' R D U2 B' U' B' D' B' F2 D2 L' B' L2 F L' F2 R' F' R
49. R2 D U2 F R2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R' F' D U L' D2 B2 R' U' L'
50. D2 U R B' F D' B' R' B' F' L2 D2 U' R' U' R' B F' U' L


This round will end on the 9th. Great to see some more people joining in this week! Looking forward to racing with you. What are everyone's goals for 2016, cubing or otherwise?


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 3, 2016)

*Round 3:*

Ao12:
(16.08), 14.18, 12.89, 15.06, 13.43, 12.13, 14.48, 12.63, (11.19), 11.38, 14.16, 14.18 = *13.45*

Ao50:
13.66, (18.95), 15.26, 14.16, 17.26, 13.40, 12.40, (19.10), 13.28, 16.21, 13.18, 13.08, 14.71, 15.91, 14.86, 12.33, 15.51, 11.64, 14.63, 14.16, 11.80, 13.76, 12.58, 13.23, 11.13, 16.08, 13.83, (17.61) 13.48, 13.38, 14.27, 13.78, 14.61, (10.85), 15.50, 14.31, 12.44, 12.98, 13.58, 12.08, (10.60), 12.23, 15.13, 10.93, 12.98, 14.26, (10.00), 15.41, 14.91, 12.61 = *13.79*

Eh. Neither average was awful, but neither was particularly great. I guess I need to practice more, and maybe do the averages here when I'm not so tired. That said, to answer my own question - I'm aiming to get sub-10 before the end of 2016, and hopefully organise my own competition!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

*Round 3*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 11.02
worst: 16.70

mean of 3
current: 13.51 (σ = 1.34)
best: 12.87 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 5
current: 13.92 (σ = 0.69)
best: 13.08 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 12
*current: 13.71* (σ = 1.22)
best: 13.71 (σ = 1.22)

Average: 13.71 (σ = 1.22)
Mean: 13.74

Time List:
1. 11.67 L' R2 U2 B D L' R2 F2 L B' D' B F R D2 U' L2 F' D' F' 
2. 13.74 U2 R B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' D U2 L U F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 D' U2 
3. 13.84 U B2 D2 B R' D' R2 U B F D' U F2 U' F2 R D' B' D U' 
4. 11.02 F R U' B2 F' L2 U2 L U' L2 R D2 U F D B F L' U' F2 
5. 15.77 D' U' B' F2 L R B2 F D L' R F U F L B' F' L2 D' U 
6. 13.38 B2 F' U' L R F2 L' U L' D B' F L' R D2 U' B' D2 R2 B' 
7. 16.70 D2 U L R U B' F2 D B' F' U' F L2 D2 U B' F' U' L U 
8. 13.52 L2 B L' R2 F2 D L U2 B' F' D2 U' L2 R B F2 L2 R2 D F 
9. 14.71 F R' B2 F2 R2 D' L' B R' U2 F' D' B2 F L' U R B' L F' 
10. 12.15 L' D2 U2 B2 L R B F' L U' L' D' R D' F2 D U F2 U' L 
11. 13.52 B L R' D' R' B D' B' F D U R2 U' B U2 B F' U R2 D' 
12. 14.84 R' B' R' B R2 D' L2 R' B' F' U' F R D2 U2 B F' U' B' D'


----------



## PDT (Jan 7, 2016)

Ao12:
Average: 14.28 (σ = 0.83)
Best time: 12.59
Worst time: 15.66
Individual times: 
13.27, 12.70, 13.77, 14.75, 15.42, 14.96, 14.54, (12.59), (15.66), 13.65, 15.00, 14.75
Ao50:
Average: 13.836 (σ = 1.01)
Best time: 10.631
Worst time: 16.306
Individual times: 12.436, 12.953, 14.826, 15.025, 13.759, (16.306), 13.404, 15.875, 14.943, 14.219, 13.159, 13.637, 13.234, 12.709, 11.772, 12.511, 13.277, 12.145, 15.100, 14.764, 14.843, 15.650, 13.882, 13.387, 12.865, 13.654, 14.818, 15.766, 13.688, 11.251, 12.367, 14.626, 14.315, 13.244, 12.366, 15.262, 12.513, 13.386, 14.138, 13.895, 15.885, 14.459, 14.534, 15.252, 12.895, 13.573, 12.116, 13.693, 15.511, (10.631)


----------



## Kudz (Jan 11, 2016)

Ammm that's okey. In a two/three weeks I should be able to sub 12 (more like two). I am doing ao50, as always too, when I'll be done gonna make next post I think.

*current Ao12: 12.42 (σ = 1.10)*



Spoiler: Times&stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 10.17
worst: 19.08

mean of 3
current: 10.62 (σ = 0.39)
best: 10.62 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 5
current: 11.75 (σ = 1.56)
best: 11.75 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 12
current: 12.42 (σ = 1.10)
best: 12.42 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 12.42 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 12.79

Time List:
1. 13.08 
2. 11.79 
3. 13.82 
4. 13.01 
5. 11.63 
6. 12.24 
7. 13.36 
8. 19.08 
9. 13.56 
10. 10.82 
11. 10.87 
12. 10.17



Goal: this at all


----------



## Kudz (Jan 11, 2016)

*Ao12 current: 12.74 (σ = 1.50)*

I did it. Sub 13. I can take it. Next week I expect myself to do 12.75 ao50



Spoiler: Times&stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 8.87 should be 7
worst: 18.55

mean of 3
current: 11.93 (σ = 0.28)
best: 11.01 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 5
current: 11.93 (σ = 0.28)
best: 11.58 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 12.74 (σ = 1.50)
best: 12.57 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 50
current: 12.86 (σ = 1.40)
best: 12.86 (σ = 1.40)

Average: 12.86 (σ = 1.40)
Mean: 12.91

Time List:
1. 12.33 
2. 13.35 
3. 11.43 
4. 12.23 
5. 13.31 
6. 13.86 
7. 11.16 
8. 10.14 
9. 14.65 
10. 13.96 
11. 14.55 
12. 14.32 
13. 12.04 
14. 14.85 
15. 12.23 
16. 11.27 
17. 14.21 
18. 12.05 
19. 11.63 
20. 10.47 
21. 15.98 
22. 11.23 
23. 11.87 
24. 14.51 
25. 18.55 
26. 14.40 
27. 9.50 
28. 14.41 
29. 12.37 
30. 13.94 
31. 13.00 
32. 14.23 
33. 11.80 
34. 9.87 
35. 11.48 
36. 15.63 
37. 13.27 
38. 12.75 
39. 16.42 
40. 12.07 
41. 11.58 
42. 12.34 
43. 13.65 
44. 13.71 
45. 11.88 
46. 16.55 
47. 8.87 
48. 12.06 
49. 12.11 
50. 11.60


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey guys. I let this round run a week extra, in case anyone else wanted to join in - the turnout was quite a bit less than the previous week. Anyway, here are the results.

*Last week's results:*

Ao12s:
TheSixthSide: 13.45
PJKCuber: 13.71
PDT: 14.28
Kudz: 12.42

Ao50s:
TheSixthSide: 13.79
PDT: 13.83
Kudz: 12.86

No one graduates this week! 

*Round 4:*

*Ao12 scrambles:*
1. B F D2 B' R2 B' R2 F U2 B R2 D' B' U2 L' F' R F R D2
2. U2 R2 B L2 B L2 U2 B F' R2 F' U L' F2 R' F' L2 B L2 D F
3. B' D L' D' R2 L F R L' U' F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 U2 F R2
4. U' B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R' F' R' U' B2 U B' F' R
5. B2 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L' D B' F2 D F2 U' B R B F
6. R D2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L R U2 R2 B' U' L2 D' R D' B F U2 R
7. U' D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 F R2 U B F R D F2 U2 R2
8. B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F' R' D2 F2 R B2 F' L R2 D'
9. D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D' B L2 B U' R' U L2 F2
10. D2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L F2 L' D U F2 L2 R D'
11. U B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' D' R2 U R2 D' F D2 U
12. L F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D2 U' F U B F R D' B2 L2 F2



Spoiler: Ao50 scrambles



1. L U2 B2 F' R' U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F L' U' B F' U2 L R' U'
2. D2 B' F' L U2 F2 D' U R2 D L2 B L R' F' D B L R' F'
3. D2 U L' U2 B F2 D U' L' D B2 L' R2 D' B2 F' L' R D' R
4. D2 U' F' D2 R2 B L B' L2 D' L R D2 U F L' R2 B F' L
5. F' L R' D2 U2 L' U' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B F2 R2 B2 F' D U B2
6. B' L2 R D' U' B2 F D2 U' L2 R B2 F R B2 R2 D2 U L2 D2
7. L R B2 F D2 L2 R F D2 R' B F2 D' U L F U2 L D' R2
8. D U R' U2 L R D R U' L' F D2 U' B' D U' F' L2 R2 B
9. D U B2 D' U F U2 B2 R2 U R' B2 F' R' U' R B' D2 U' R	
10. B2 F' U' R' D' F' D2 U2 B' L2 R D' F2 D' B' F L' R U' L'
11. F' U2 F' U' L' D U R' D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L D' R D R' D' U
12. U2 L' F L R2 D2 U L' R' D' U' B' D L2 D U' B' D' U R'
13. B2 L2 D' F' R2 D' U B D2 U2 B' L' D' R' B' L' R2 B2 U
14. U2 L R' B' D2 F U' L' D U L D2 B' F' L B2 F2 D L2 D'
15. L' D L2 R B' F L2 R D' U L2 F2 L' R' U' R' B2 U2 L F
16. B F R F2 U' L' D R' U B' F D2 U L' B F' D L R F'
17. D' U' L2 U' R' D' U2 F2 R B' L' B2 F2 D F' D2 U2 F2 U B2
18. R' U2 B2 R D2 U' B2 L' B2 F L2 R D2 U2 L2 D L' R2 B L2
19. L2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B' F2 U' R2 U2 R' B L' R2 B F U'
20. L R B' D' B U B L2 R' D' R' D U' F' U2 F' L' F2 L F
21. L' R B2 D' U R' U2 B L R' D B' R2 F2 R B D2 U B F
22. B2 F' L2 R2 D' U L2 B L2 F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 R D B2 F2 U'
23. D2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U R F D R2 B F R2 D
24. F2 D2 F2 U' R F' R2 B D U2 B' D' U L U' L' R U B2 F'
25. B2 F L R' B R2 U2 B2 F L' F2 L D2 L B F U2 L R D'
26. L' R D' B L2 B2 L' D2 L R' F' U2 L R D2 U B F2 R2 F
27. D2 U' F D U R D2 U2 B' D' U B2 D' U' B F R D2 B' F2
28. D U2 L' F U2 L2 R2 D B2 F' L2 R' B R' D' R B F' L' R'
29. F2 D U2 B' F2 L D' U' F' L2 F' R' F' R' U2 L' R F2 L B
30. D' U' R2 D U2 B' L2 D L2 R2 F U2 L D' U2 L R U2 B2 R2
31. L R2 B2 D U2 L R D' U B2 D L2 D' U' F R2 D2 U2 B' R'
32. B' D' U B2 F L F2 D2 B F L R' U2 F' D B' F2 L' D B2
33. R B2 L2 R2 B F L' R2 B' F L R' B2 F' D' U L' B2 F2 D
34. B2 D2 B F2 D B F' U R2 B F2 D2 U' L R' D' U B' U2 B
35. L2 R D2 U R' B2 R' U' L2 B D' U' R' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 R2 F2
36. L' F' D' U2 B2 F L R' B2 U' B' F' D L' U' F' D F2 D F2
37. B F2 L' R' D U B2 L D' U F' D2 U L' R U2 B2 D2 U' R'
38. D2 U B2 F D L D2 B' L' R' U L R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 B U'
39. U B L2 R F2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 U L R' U B'
40. D R D2 U' B' F D' B2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L R
41. U2 B F D2 U' B2 F2 L R' U' L' R2 F2 D U B R2 D' U' F
42. B' D2 L2 F' R2 D U' F D' U' B2 F2 L' R' D U L2 R B L2
43. D' U2 F R' B' F' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 U B D' U' B' R B2 F2 L'
44. R' D2 U2 L F L' B2 F2 R2 D2 R F R' D' F' D' U B D2 U2
45. L' B R2 B' F' R2 U' B' R U L D' L R D2 F U2 B F' U
46. L B2 D2 L R D F' R2 D R' B2 L2 B' R F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L'
47. L' U' L R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B F D U2 R2 B' D2 U' B2 D' U2 F2
48. B2 F' R' D' B2 F2 R D' U' B' L2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B F2 L'
49. U' F D' U' F' R D2 U L' R B' L' U B F D U F2 D U2
50. B F' R' D R2 D B' U2 B2 D' R' D2 R2 F L' F2 L2 R B2 D



Anyway, good luck to everyone! Hopefully we'll see a few more people competing this week. Round will end on the 24th.


----------



## PDT (Jan 19, 2016)

Ao12:
Average: 14.297
Individual times: 
(12.384), (15.929), 14.027, 13.814, 13.776, 14.802, 15.835, 13.838, 13.675, 14.826, 14.308, 14.070


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 22, 2016)

*Round 4:*

Ao12: 
(16.42), 15.37, 11.84, 14.93, 13.55, 13.09, 14.21, 12.79, 12.71, 14.14, (11.72), 13.03 = *13.56*

Ugh. Made a lot of progress this week actually, but that isn't reflected in my times.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmm. Okay, I tried the same thing again, giving people a little more time to compete, but it doesn't seem to have worked. From now on, I'll make sure to start the next round on the stated date. Anyway, on with the results!

*Last week's results:*

Ao12s:
PDT: 14.29
TheSixthSide: 13.56

No one graduates this week!

*Round 5:*

Ao12 scrambles:
1. L' F' R2 B2 R' F R' F2 U F U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B'
2. L' F' U2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' D U' F' L' U' R D R
3. D U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U' F' U R F L R' D'
4. U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 U' R B D' B F U' R' F' D2 U
5. U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D B U F' R B R2 B' F2 L' B2
6. D B' R U' D2 L U2 B' L' R2 F2 U F2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2
7. D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B' D' B2 F' D' B' L'
8. L2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L U' L F D' F R B L2 U L'
9. L' B U F D B' L2 F' R' D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2
10. L U2 B2 R' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B L2 D' R U' B2 F' L R
11. D2 B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' L' R D2 U' F U' L' F'
12. U L2 B' D2 L D' B2 L' U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 U L2 B2



Spoiler: Ao50 scrambles



1. D' U B F' U' F2 U R' D2 B2 L2 D U' L U2 R U L2 U R
2. U' B D U2 B' D' L' D2 U' F2 D' B F L D B' F' L B U'
3. L2 D2 R B2 F2 U L' R B F' D' U2 L F D' U R2 D' U' B'
4. B2 F' D U L D' U' B' L R F U L R2 D' L' R B' D2 F2
5. D' U2 L' B D' L2 F D2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' U R' F2
6. B2 F2 L D2 U L2 D' U R B F D2 U' B' F2 D B' D U R
7. D2 L2 R2 F D2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B' F' R B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' B
8. L' U' L' R D2 B' U2 L2 R2 D2 U B' U' L2 R' F' L2 R' D U2
9. L' D' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L' R' B2 L2 R B2 F' R' U R' F
10. R2 U F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L' R2 D B R' B2 F D L2 U2
11. U' L R' D' U B2 D U2 L2 B L R D' F' L R' U B L2 R2
12. D L D2 U' B F D U L' R2 D U B F R2 B2 F L R' U
13. U L2 F R D2 B' F' D U2 L' B2 L D F' U2 R' B R D F'
14. D U B' F D F L2 D B' L2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 B2 F'
15. D2 L2 U' L' F L2 B' L D' U' B2 L' R U' L R2 B D U2 R'
16. D2 U' L2 R D R' D2 F2 L2 R D U' L' R D B2 D2 U2 F' U2
17. F' L2 R' B F2 L2 R2 F U R B' D' U' F D U' L D U' B
18. R' D2 B2 F2 R B2 D L2 R' D R B2 U' F' L' F2 L R U2 B2
19. B F2 D' F2 U' B' R2 D U B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' U F U2 L' R'
20. D' U F2 R2 B L' R' F D U L2 R U B F2 L' R' B' D' U
21. D2 U2 B' F D' U R' D2 U B' R D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U R B F	
22. D' L U L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U R B F U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F R2
23. B' F2 U B' U2 R2 B D B' R D U B2 F2 L2 D R D U2 L'
24. B2 L R2 U L U' F' L' F' L' U2 F D' R B R' D' B' F2 D'
25. B' D2 L' D U' F L' R U L' R' D' U' L B2 L' R' D2 L2 F2
26. D' U' L R' B' R2 U B' F2 L R' D F2 D2 U2 L R' F' L F
27. R U' F' D' U' R2 U L D U2 L R2 U' L2 D' U' L U2 R' B'
28. L' D U2 F' D U2 R2 F R2 D' U L2 B' F U L' B F2 L' F2
29. B' L2 R' B F2 L2 U' B F2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 R D' B D' B2
30. B' F' D U2 F' U F R' B2 F R2 B' F2 D U' L U2 B F2 U'
31. U B2 F2 U L2 R F L U F2 D U F2 D2 B L2 R' B2 L2 R
32. L2 B' F L' R F D U2 L' R' U' B' L' D' U2 L' R' B2 F U'
33. F2 L U L' R U' F2 L2 R2 B2 F U R' D2 U L2 R' B' F2 L'
34. L R2 D U' R F D L R' U B F' R2 B D2 B L' B L' R'
35. U2 L2 B' F2 U' L' R2 D R' U2 L' R2 U2 B' U' B' L' R U' R2
36. F2 U B D' U' B D U R' U2 L' R2 F R2 B U2 B L R2 B
37. L' R' D U2 F' D R2 F D R2 B2 F2 L' R B R2 F D' U R'
38. L2 R2 U2 L D U B' D F L' B2 F R' B2 F2 L R' D' U2 B2
39. F' D2 U R' D F2 U' L B' L' B' L2 D U' B' F U L' D U2
40. D' B' F2 D' F L' B F' R2 B D2 L2 U' B' F' R' D' U2 B L2
41. B' F' U2 L2 R U L2 R2 F' D' U B L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2
42. D' B2 U' F' L' R2 D' L' R2 D' L F' U' B L2 B U B' U L'
43. L F L2 R' D B2 D R2 D' R B F D2 U' B2 D' U R2 B2 U2
44. B' D2 B F' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' F L2	
45. B2 R' B F' D2 R2 U L2 R U L' R2 U2 R2 F' D' L2 D U2 R'
46. B F L' R D' U' B' D2 B' F' D' L2 R B' R U B L B2 F'
47. L' U F' U R2 B' F' L2 D U2 L B D F D R D2 B' F' D2
48. L R' B D' L R2 B2 F D R' F' L' D U L' D2 U R2 F L'
49. D' F R D' U2 R2 B' D L R2 D2 U F' D' L R D' U2 B D'
50. D U' B' L2 F' R' B D R2 B' F2 L' D2 L2 R' B D2 L R' B2



So this round will end on the 7th. Good luck to everyone, and I encourage anyone who sees this to compete! The more the merrier.


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 12: 14.036 ok average


Time List:
1. 13.464 
2. 11.888 
3. 14.314 
4. (10.802) 
5. 16.177 
6. (17.901) 
7. 14.214 
8. 15.015 
9. 13.489 
10. 13.727 
11. 14.714 
12. 13.364


----------



## Tarun Jagadish (Jan 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 50: 14.436

Time List:
1. 15.051 R U' F L2 U F U' R2 L' U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 
2. 13.789 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 U F' L2 D' F' D2 R D L' U' B' 
3. (11.264) D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B' L U F' D2 U2 L' F2 U R' F2 
4. 14.038 L B U2 F' R2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 R' B F2 L D B D' R U2 
5. 15.963 U F2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R D2 B' U B' L2 R F' U B2 
6. 15.039 U B2 L' R F2 U2 R' F2 L D' R F U R2 D' F' L2 B' 
7. 13.488 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B R2 B U L R2 B D2 F' L B R' B' 
8. 13.813 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R U2 B2 L R U B U2 R2 U' R2 F L2 D' U2 
9. 12.363 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B D B' D2 U F2 R U' R F2 L 
10. (17.989) F2 U2 B' D' L B2 R F' D R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' 
11. 14.514 L' U2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U R' B' R' U2 R2 F L 
12. 13.763 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 R B' L2 R D2 B' U' R2 B' R D 
13. 12.376 B R B2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L F2 L B' L F' D2 L' U F2 D' F' 
14. 13.277 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 F' D2 U R D U2 R F L' F 
15. 13.776 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' U' F' D' L2 B2 L R' B R' D2 U 
16. 15.214 D' F' B' R L2 D' B2 L D B D' R2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D 
17. 16.026 B2 R' U' F U' F R2 B2 U' L' F R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F U2 B U2 
18. 15.076 L2 B R' D' F2 R2 U' F2 L D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 
19. 16.351 F U' B2 R2 F2 U' L B U2 R U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
20. 16.050 D' B' D R2 U2 F2 B' U L' B2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 
21. 13.701 L D' R2 L D2 L' B' U' R' U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' 
22. 14.752 F' L2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 F' D R U B D' U B2 D2 R' B' 
23. 14.825 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' B L B' D L B' L2 R' F' 
24. (11.126) D' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L R2 B F U F' D R2 B2 L U 
25. (12.326) R D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' B' U' R2 U B D R' F 
26. 15.688 U D' F R' U' F' D' L2 B F2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 
27. 16.002 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F R2 F2 D2 F D L' D U2 B2 L B2 
28. 13.514 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 U L' B2 D U' L' F R2 D B2 R2 
29. 15.025 B L U2 B2 D F2 B L D' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 
30. 15.264 B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 F U' B D' U2 F2 L' R F' D B 
31. 14.376 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L B L U R U B' L2 U F 
32. 12.492 F2 U L2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' L B F' R' B' R' B D' B 
33. 15.176 L' F' U B2 U' F2 B D' L2 B2 R F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L B' 
34. (17.214) F' D2 B2 D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F U' L' B2 D2 L2 B D F L' R' 
35. 14.314 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B' F' L D2 U B F' D' R B2 F2 L 
36. 13.451 U' B2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L D R D2 L' D' F U2 F' 
37. 13.776 L' F' B' R2 B U D R U' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 L U2 L F2 L2 
38. 15.489 L2 B' D2 R' D F2 U R F' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F' 
39. 14.551 B L' U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R D R2 U' F' L2 R B L' 
40. (16.777) U2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F D' B L' R F' U' F' R2 D' F 
41. 12.664 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' L' R B R2 D F' R' B' U' R 
42. 16.376 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 R F2 R B' F2 U' B D' R U' B2 U2 L' 
43. 13.453 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R' F D' U' F' L F2 U B D 
44. 13.702 U' B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D L' R2 U2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 B' 
45. 14.689 R D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R F' D R' F2 U F L F' U' 
46. 14.452 F' D2 B F' L2 B R F D' U2 R2 D B' F L D' 
47. 14.088 U F2 R D2 L B2 L U2 B2 L B2 L2 D' U L' F U2 L B' U' L2 
48. 12.514 L' B2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R B2 R2 U R B2 R' 
49. 16.000 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' B' L F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 
50. 14.903 D B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B' R U2 B2 F' L' B' R' B




ignore scrambles


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 4:*

Ao12:
13.71, 12.30, 13.33, (9.84), 12.95, 12.74, 13.86, 12.43, 12.54, 14.21, (16.96), 12.50 = *13.05*

Sigh. Can't seem to get good averages here. Anyway, I should have some time this week to do the ao50 too. We'll see.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 4:*

Ao50:
14.91, 11.45, (9.34), 15.71, 14.98, 13.13, 13.03, 15.86, 11.45, 14.53, 13.33, 15.21, 14.66, (16.18), 13.76, 12.38, 12.88, 11.31, 12.18, (17.40), 14.86, 14.68, 13.48, 14.48, 11.53, 12.63, 12.03, 14.06, 15.06, 14.86, 12.54, 15.58, 11.89, 13.75, 16.17, 12.78, 12.13, 13.40, 12.69, 13.24, 13.54, (17.65), 13.50, (10.23), (10.14), 12.00, 12.05, 13.40, 13.86, 13.18 = *13.50*

Not awful. Not great though.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 1, 2016)

I decided to do ao50... It was sub12, but I misscrambled a lot and i have done many, many mistackes, so it was DNF. Shame caose I lolscrambled once to get 5.5x (?) and in a fact of that some ao5 sub10. I was so tired too. I can't export times too . I might do ao12 tomorrow, if it won't be too late. Well I suck  lolmee
*AO50: DNF*
e: lol I did last week's scrambles and stuff, cause i thought it is 2 weeks long lolmee
gonna do those again


----------



## Draranor (Feb 2, 2016)

This'll be my first round, and I've still got a little ways to go til I'm sub 12, but I think I've been improving quite a bit, and becoming more consistent lately.

AO12: 14.57

times:
14.53
(15.82)
14.27
14.92
15.31
13.41
15.50
14.30
15.38
(12.10)
14.90
13.20


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 5
ao12:14.49
12.91, 14.28, 13.89, 14.12, 15.76, 18.75, 13.59, 14.50, 17.17, 13.57, 14.75, 13.27


----------



## turtwig (Feb 7, 2016)

Round 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-6
avg of 12: 15.08

Time List:
1. (11.46) D' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' D2 U F' R' D2 B' U' 
2. 14.08 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L R2 D2 F D' B2 L' D' F' R 
3. 13.18 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B' F' U' L' D2 F' L B2 L2 D2 
4. 13.35 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D F L R D L' U2 F' D L2 F2 
5. 15.88 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 B' D2 B2 F' L' U' F2 D R' D' 
6. 16.05 B R2 D R' L F D B2 L' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' 
7. 15.88 R F2 U' R F' B D2 F' L D' B R2 L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F 
8. 14.53 B2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B' L F2 L B D R B2 F2 L2 R' 
9. 14.14 L D B2 L D' R F R D F R2 U2 B U2 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 
10. 18.60 F L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' R D B U' F2 D' R2 U2 
11. (20.82) D' R L2 U2 F R' F2 B' U' B2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L //pop
12. 15.05 D F D2 B' U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L' B' D' F' R U B R

Cold hands


----------

